# frases com SE-- infinitivo pessoal ou subjuntivo



## miss sparkles

Bom dia!

Li que tem de usar o subjuntivo futuro sempre com as frases que tem SE, mas me faz mais sentido usar o infinitivo pessoal nestes casos. As frases hipotéticas ou contrárias à realidad requerem o subjuntivo, mas não frases como

Se eu saber que choverá, fico em casa. (não Se eu souber que choverá, fico em casa.)

O entendo bem?


----------



## Vanda

miss sparkles said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Li que tem de usar o subjuntivo futuro sempre com as frases que tem SE, mas me faz mais sentido usar o infinitivo pessoal nestes casos. As frases hipotéticas ou contrárias à realidad requerem o subjuntivo, mas não frases como
> 
> Se eu saber que choverá, fico em casa.
> (não Se eu souber que choverá, fico em casa.)
> 
> O entendo bem?



se eu souber...= futuro do subjuntivo

sobre o futuro do subjuntivo


----------



## Outsider

miss sparkles said:


> Se eu souber que choverá, fico em casa.


Embora em princípio a afirmação seja intemporal, do ponto de vista dos modos verbais funciona como se se referisse a uma hipotética possibilidade _futura_.
Aliás, pode fixar que numa oração regida pela conjunção condicional _se_ o verbo é sempre finito, nunca um infinitivo.


----------



## okporip

miss sparkles said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Li que tem de usar o subjuntivo futuro sempre com as frases que tem SE, mas me faz mais sentido usar o infinitivo pessoal nestes casos. As frases hipotéticas ou contrárias à realidad requerem o subjuntivo, mas não frases como
> 
> Se eu saber que choverá, fico em casa. (não Se eu souber que choverá, fico em casa.)
> 
> O entendo bem?



Não entendi bem qual é a sua dúvida e linha de raciocínio. O que posso fazer é, primeiro, concordar, sem nenhuma dúvida, com Vanda e Outsider: o correto é "Se eu souber...". Depois, digo-lhe que o que ocorre - e pode estar gerando a sua dúvida - é que, no caso de alguns verbos, o futuro do subjuntivo confunde-se, na primeira e na terceira pessoas do singular, com o infinitivo. Veja:

Se eu (ele, ela) souber (verbo saber)
Se eu (ele, ela) quiser (verbo querer)
Se eu (ele, ela) mantiver (verbo manter)
Se eu (ele, ela) disser (verbo dizer)
Se eu (ele, ela) puser (verbo por)
Se eu (ele, ela) for  (verbo ir)

Mas,

Se eu (ele, ela) entender (verbo entender)
Se eu (ele, ela) amar (verbo amar)
Se eu (ele, ela) sustentar (verbo sustentar)
Se eu (ele, ela) falar (verbo falar)
Se eu (ele, ela) colocar (verbo colocar)
Se eu (ele, ela) partir (verbo partir)

Também nessa segunda série de casos, então, trata-se do futuro subjuntivo, ainda que "pareça" tratar-se do infinitivo - simplesmente, a conjugação dos verbos na primeira e na terceira pessoas do singular, futuro do subjuntivo, coincide com suas formas no infinitivo.


----------



## Istriano

É cada vez mais comum o uso do infinitivo em vez do subjuntivo:

1) Na língua falada (letras de músicas, novelas):

* Se você ver ele...* (em vez de _Se você o vir_)...
*Quando o sol se pôr *(em vez de _Quando o sol se puser_)...


2) Na língua formal escrita (jornais, revistas, livros):

* Se você colocá-lo* (em vez de _Se você o colocar_)
* Se você segui-la*  (em vez de _Se você a seguir_)...
* Quando você recebê-lo*(em _vez de Quando você o receber_)

Até muitos professores falam assim.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Istriano, pode até ser, mas é simplesmente HORROROSO!!!


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> É cada vez mais comum o uso do infinitivo em vez do subjuntivo:
> 
> 1) Na língua falada (letras de músicas, novelas):
> 
> * Se você ver ele...* (em vez de _Se você o vir_)...
> *Quando o sol se pôr *(em vez de _Quando o sol se puser_)...
> 
> 
> 2) Na língua formal escrita (jornais, revistas, livros):
> 
> * Se você colocá-lo* (em vez de _Se você o colocar_)
> * Se você segui-la*  (em vez de _Se você a seguir_)...
> * Quando você recebê-lo*(em _vez de Quando você o receber_)
> 
> Até muitos professores falam assim.



Os casos que você elenca em (2) não são de uso do infinitico em vez do subjuntivo, mas de uma preferência da ênclise à próclise cujo motivo não se entende. Só se poderia falar de uso do infinitivo se o seu registro fosse de algum horror como *Se você mantê-la*...


----------



## Outsider

Trata-se de facto do infinitivo: se você _ver_ em vez de se você _*vir*_. No entanto, parece-me que isto acontece apenas com um número reduzido de verbos, como "ver", cujo futuro do subjuntivo se confunde com o infinitivo de outro verbo.


----------



## Istriano

okporip said:


> Os casos que você elenca em (2) não são de uso do infinitico em vez do subjuntivo, mas de uma preferência da ênclise à próclise cujo motivo não se entende. Só se poderia falar de uso do infinitivo se o seu registro fosse de algum horror como *Se você mantê-la*...



Discordo.


_Se você o chamar_ [subjuntivo]
_Se você chamá-lo_ [infinitivo por subjuntivo]...

Justamente porque as formas_ se você fizé-lo, se você tivé-los_ não são observadas. 
Eu já vi/li _se você fazê-lo, se você tê-los_, mas nunca _se você fizé-lo, se você tivé-los_.


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> _Se você o chamar_ [subjuntivo]
> _Se você chamá-lo_ [infinitivo por subjuntivo]...
> 
> *Então, seguiria que*
> 
> *Se você me chamar [subjuntivo]*
> *Se você chamar-me [infinitivo por subjuntivo?????]*
> 
> *Não entendo o sentido do que você aponta.*
> 
> 
> Justamente porque as formas_ se você fizé-lo, se você tivé-los_ não são observadas. - *aqui, dois problemas: (1) sim, são observadas (vá ao Google e faça uma busca); (2) ainda que não o fossem, o caráter de explicação que você pretende extrair da suposta constatação é bastante torcido.*


----------



## Istriano

Ninguém usa 
_Se você chamar-m_e porque
_Se você me chamar_ não é censurado.

Já _ Se você chamar ela_ é censurado na escrita,
por isso as pessoas fazem uma correção automática:

chamar ela ---> chamá-la: se você chamá-la.
Infinitivos desse tipo são comuns na língua formal: chamá-la, não chamá-la, para chamá-la
os com o pronome o/a são raros no Brasil (mas preferidos em Portugal): a chamar, não a chamar, para a chamar...


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> Ninguém usa
> _Se você chamar-m_e porque
> _Se você me chamar_ não é censurado.
> 
> Já _Se você chamar ela_ é censurado na escrita,
> por isso as pessoas fazem uma correção automática:
> 
> chamar ela ---> chamá-la: se você chamá-la.
> Infinitivos desse tipo são comuns na língua formal: chamá-la, não chamá-la, para chamá-la
> os com o pronome o/a são raros no Brasil (mas preferidos em Portugal): a chamar, não a chamar, para a chamar...


 
Gostaria de entender as convicções que você expressa, mas a verdade é que não consigo.

Seu exemplo original reunia "Se você o chamar" e "Se você chamá-lo". Em prol da coerência do argumento, deveria aplicar o argumento da "censura" a um par em que ambos os elementos põem em cena pronomes oblíquos, não um em que pronomes oblíquos e retos estariam em suposta relação de substituição ("chamar ela-chamá-la"). De todo modo, nada disso parece ter a ver com eventuais usos do infinitivo com função de subjuntivo. Eu, pelo menos, apesar de esforçar-me, não vejo a relação entre o assunto de que partimos e a suposta frequência de formas como chamá-la, a chamar etc.


----------



## Istriano

Os clíticos O(S)/A(S) praticamente cairam em desuso na lingua falada.
Só as formas -LO(S)/-LA(S) são usadas (embora raramente na língua informal).

Daí, formas comuns em Portugal (_para a seguir, de o ver_) são raras em nossa fala, preferindo-se as formas:_ para segui-la, de vê-lo_.

Daí, a probabilidade de *o colocar *ser interpretado como um infinitivo é praticamente zero. Por isso, pode se dizer que em: ''Se colocá-lo'' usamos infinitivo [_se colocá-lo_] em vez de subjuntivo [_se o colocar_]. Com subjuntivos jamais pode se usar a próclise, e com infinitivos usados com _o/a_ a ênclise é quase categórica no Brasil:_ prazer em vê-la_, e não _prazer em a ver._ A próclise (_para a seguir, de o ver, em a ver_) é teoricamente possível, mas é pouco provável.

 Se eu falasse _para a seguir_, as pessoas não entenderiam (para seguir, a seguir?), já _para seguir el_a ou _para segui-la_...as pessoas entendem perfeitamente. 
Experimente você mesmo, diga para alguém: _se você a seguir_...   Muitas pessoas vão estranhar.


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> (...) Com subjuntivos jamais pode se usar a próclise (...)


 
Não entendo essa regra, quando foi você mesmo quem escreveu:

_Se você o chamar_ [subjuntivo]


----------



## Istriano

Ia falar ênclise 

Os clíticos O(S)/A(S) praticamente cairam em desuso na lingua falada.
Só as formas -LO(S)/-LA(S) são usadas (embora raramente na língua  informal).

Daí, formas comuns em Portugal (_para a seguir, de o ver_) são  raras em nossa fala, preferindo-se as formas:_ para segui-la, de vê-lo_.

Daí, a probabilidade de *o colocar *ser interpretado como um  infinitivo é praticamente zero. Por isso, pode se dizer que em: ''Se  colocá-lo'' usamos infinitivo [_se colocá-lo_] em vez de subjuntivo  [_se o colocar_]. Com subjuntivos jamais pode se usar a ênclise, e  com infinitivos usados com _o/a_ a ênclise é quase categórica no  Brasil:_ prazer em vê-la_, e não _prazer em a ver._ A próclise  (_para a seguir, de o ver, em a ver_) é teoricamente possível, mas  é pouco provável.

 Se eu falasse _para  a seguir_, as pessoas não entenderiam (para seguir, a seguir?), já _para  seguir el_a ou _para segui-la_...as pessoas entendem  perfeitamente. 
Experimente você mesmo, diga para alguém: _se você a seguir_...   Muitas pessoas vão estranha


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> Ia falar ênclise
> 
> (...) Com subjuntivos jamais pode se usar a ênclise (...)



Continuo a achar que uma coisa é colocação pronominal e outra, o tipo de troca do subjuntivo pelo infinitivo que aqui se comenta. É bem verdade que quase ninguém diria (ou escreveria) "Se fizer-lhe mal". Contudo, no caso limite de que alguém cometa essa esquisitice linguística, sua estranheza estaria apenas numa ênclise de mau gosto. Não daria para dizer que "fizer" deixa de ser subjuntivo e passa a ser infinitivo. E, se é assim com "fizer", também é com verbos que têm formas do subjuntivo idênticas ao seu infinitivo ("colocar" e "chamar" são dois deles).

Gostaria de saber o que mais gente pensa a respeito desse assunto.


----------

